# Hobbies



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

This litter is a petline black tan doe x lilac colour point buck ( Chinchilla x Siamese)

Ive kept 3 agouti does and the 2 black fox does, these all now carry the broken gene too


















Black foxes with a slight tan line but again these are pet line so wont be used as part of my fox breeding project.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

aww lil cuties


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

really sweet especially they tan belly one


----------

